# i need a bed extender for my ford 150 6 foot bed



## bigmf (Jul 19, 2017)

heres the issue I only have a ball hitch my truck is a 2003 but its got low miles so I don't wanna buy a reese hitch or a new truck is there a product I can buy that uses the ball mount thanks in advance


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

this bolts to your bumper and then you can get an extender

https://www.harborfreight.com/5000-lb-step-bumper-receiver-69670.html


----------

